# freshwater "red" angels



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

these can't be naturally colored can they??????

75 % - 95% Solid Red Select Angelfish (Quarter Body Sized), Pterophyllum scalare


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Definitely NOT natural. To my knowledge red is always an undertone with angels.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Look at how photoshop red the brick is


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

ooooooo..............thats a brick..lol.......I was wondering if it was used to reflect color onto the fish. ok good to know. not a place I will be ordering from. thanks


----------

